# Good Tradespeople near Poros, Kefalonia



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

We are looking to do some Air-conditioning, Bathroom and Kitchen renovations in Poros, Kefalonia during the July/August/September time-frame and are looking for a good Electrician, Plumber and Tiler, not looking for just a handy man.

Has anyone had a positive experience with any of these local trades people and could recommend someone please ?


----------

